# Dream City Railway



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Folks,
A British Rail system covering 1500sq ft
30 trains automatically controlled running through 17 stations.
If you would like to view click on links below.

Ride the Rails

http://youtu.be/I7Pfn9eSuzw

The largest station with 25 platforms

http://youtu.be/651fiWtTf5I

The working fairground

http://youtu.be/f4ZtaACmvzc

Hope you enjoy Roy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Roy,

That's INCREDIBLE! Fabulous work. Thanks for sharing. Wish you were closer to my neck of the woods.

Speaking of which ... we don't see much 2-rail O on our side of the pond. Can you elaborate on the mfr of locos, etc.?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> That's INCREDIBLE! Fabulous work. Thanks for sharing. Wish you were closer to my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent!:thumbsup:

Is that a clubs layout?

Love the fairgrounds, where did they find all the rides?
Who is the maker?

Scratch built rides?

Excellent, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback / info, Roy. Well done to all involved!

TJ


----------



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. :worshippy:


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

big ed said:


> Excellent!:thumbsup:
> 
> Is that a clubs layout?
> 
> ...


Hi There,
This is my own personal layout which has taken me some 15 years to construct. The fairground rides are ready to run and I first saw them in Las Vegas. Supply seems erratic and most likely to be seen around Christmas. They are made by Lemax, at one time when the exchange rate was a lot better I imported them to the UK from Aceduchinihardware located in Erie PA
USA. The roller coaster is by Premier Collection I think is an American based company. 

Roy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

royjames said:


> This is my own personal layout which has taken me some 15 years to construct.


 :thumbsup: :worshippy:


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, great layout :thumbsup:
i do hate to nit pick though, all the cars and buses appear to be on the wrong side of the road


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

its the UK and Eroupe. They all drive on the left side of the road insted of the right like us Americans.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

kursplat said:


> wow, great layout :thumbsup:
> i do hate to nit pick though, all the cars and buses appear to be on the wrong side of the road


Ha ha ... that was funny! 

They do things differently across the pond ...

TJ


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Gents,
Those of you that would like to see a bit more of my railway can please click on the link below.

http://youtu.be/xp3RbKVN1GA

Enjoy Roy.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty wild. I wish I had that much space! You set the bar high, its great.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, a lot of great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

will definitely check this out when i get home.

30 trains controlled automagically, and a 25 platform station... i'm already lost for words! haha


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

will definitely check this out when i get home.

30 trains controlled automagically, and a 25 platform station... i'm already lost for words! haha


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It was properly entitled, a Dream! Great modeling!


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Gents,
Thanks for the comments.
If you would like to see more please click on the link below.

http://youtu.be/pViR_J285l4

Roy.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Just watched it at home. amazing!

just amazing!

did you ever wish you went HO or N ?


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Fantastic modeling. Such an orderly and gentile, huge expanse of layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> did you ever wish you went HO or N ?



Bite your tongue.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Gee Big Ed, I thought you didn't descriminate......


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Its just that sometimes I wish I went N instead of HO, to get more mainline run


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BWA said:


> Gee Big Ed, I thought you didn't descriminate......


I don't, there aren't enough big O layouts, big N & HO layouts are a dime a dozen. 



broox said:


> Its just that sometimes I wish I went N instead of HO, to get more mainline run


Get both?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> I don't, there aren't enough big O layouts, big N & HO layouts are a dime a dozen.


valid point. carry on


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> valid point. carry on


A big 2 rail O too, don't see too many of those.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW, that is crazy impresive! Amazing work!!!!!


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

How in the world does one keep that from getting covered in dust and fresh and clean looking?


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Gents,
Thanks for the comments.

Here is the latest video.
Memories of the 1950's train spotting when holiday trains were en route to the South Coast and the West Country. 





Enjoy 

Roy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's wonderful, Roy ... what a fun trip back in time! Excellent audio, too.,

You're running dual-gauge on the track in the foreground?

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Roy,

That is some very impressive work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> That's wonderful, Roy ... what a fun trip back in time! Excellent audio, too.,
> 
> You're running dual-gauge on the track in the foreground?
> 
> ...


Hi TJ

The track in the foreground was not dual gauge. It is the London Underground track work
same gauge but the centre and outside rail carry the electric current. Thanks for the comments and sorry for the delay in answering.

Roy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you, Roy. Interesting that the 3rd rail is not centered on the primary rails. Protypical, perhaps, but from a modeling standpoint, how would one handle a reverse loop with a track like that? Just out of curiosity. Or maybe it's structured for point-to-point running???

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing the powered units only run one direction on that, but that's just a guess. I guess RDC cars could run the other way, just reverse them and you'd never know.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi TJ,
On my railway the track is powered 2 rail the other 2 lines are for show to be prototypical. As on the London Underground tracks are electrified with a four-rail DC system: a conductor rail between the rails is energised at −210 V and a rail outside the running rails at +420 V, giving a potential difference of 630 V. On the sections of line shared with mainline trains, such as the District line from East Putney to Wimbledon and Gunnersbury to Richmond, and the Bakerloo line north of Queen's Park, the centre rail is bonded to the running rails. Whilst answering I have posted a few photographs of my railway.
As a matter of interest to power my railway tracks takes over a 100 amps at between 12 and 20 volts.
Roy.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unbelievably nice. A lot of work but a lot of enjoyment. Everything looks so good. The control room is huge. Wow!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a very impressive control room!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice layout!:thumbsup:
Man...you must have 100.000 miles of wire running all over. 

What is that, where the arrow is?
It looks old?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Roy,

Thanks for the info and updated layout pics. That's simply amazing ... by all counts. What a fabulously fun little world you've created. And the control room ... I'm speechless! Great setup. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice layout!:thumbsup:
> Man...you must have 100.000 miles of wire running all over.
> 
> What is that, where the arrow is?
> ...


Hi There,
Well spotted!
It is an electro mechanical block section instrument from a long demolished signal box on British Railways. I have a few that are in working order and hope to eventually wire them into my railway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, what year do you think they are from? 50's?

I found a good link on the British railroad signaling system, for those interested.
http://www.signalbox.org/signals.shtml


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

big ed said:


> Cool, what year do you think they are from? 50's?
> 
> I found a good link on the British railroad signaling system, for those interested.
> http://www.signalbox.org/signals.shtml


 They are old but exactly not known however from maintenance records in the back they are pre 1930s. This video I found on YouTube of an old working signal box still in use with these units in. They are fast disappearing off UK railways but can still be found in remote parts of the country.
http://youtu.be/HfGUaVqSsKE

Roy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

royjames said:


> They are old but exactly not known however from maintenance records in the back they are pre 1930s. This video I found on YouTube of an old working signal box still in use with these units in. They are fast disappearing off UK railways but can still be found in remote parts of the country.
> http://youtu.be/HfGUaVqSsKE
> 
> Roy.


Man, it looks like a lot of room for human error to take place.
I bet it took a while to learn how to do that. 

Nice to have a few, if you could make them work with your Railroad all the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

*New Duchess from Ace Trains of London*

I thought the streamlined Coronation was a masterpiece.
The new Duchess is a work of art.









































Roy.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Locomotives*

Roy,

They really are beautiful locomotives. Thanks for sharing all of your layout and trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are come really cool looking locomotives!  I'd opt for one of those if it were in O-gauge.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those are come really cool looking locomotives!  I'd opt for one of those if it were in O-gauge.


These locomotives are 0 gauge as is the railway.

Roy.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic work, Roy. Just watched the three videos from your original post back when the thread started, and I am super impressed with the level of detail and effort that you have lovingly put into this epic-looking layout. Cheers mate...great work.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Those engines are fantastic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

royjames said:


> These locomotives are 0 gauge as is the railway.
> 
> Roy.


Yes, but it's 2-rail, not compatible with my stuff.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yes, but it's 2-rail, not compatible with my stuff.


I am pleased to be able to say that they are 3 rail as well as 2 rail, an internal switch 
sets it to what you want. All the locomotives from Ace Trains of London have had this facility on all their locomotives post 2008.

Roy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ace trains? I do think those are pretty cool, but I've never seen them around in the US.

Do these have scale wheels or hi-rail wheels? The reason I ask is scale wheels don't run on most 3-rail switches, at least anything we have in the US.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't make it too appealing--Gunrunner will be compelled to part with more disposable income!

:sold:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to have one of those cool streamlined models, they are very neat!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

That Coronation Scot is quite a looker...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They are very need looking locomotives.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ace trains? I do think those are pretty cool, but I've never seen them around in the US.
> 
> Do these have scale wheels or hi-rail wheels? The reason I ask is scale wheels don't run on most 3-rail switches, at least anything we have in the US.


Hi There,
These locomotives are classed as coarse scale over here and run on standard 2 or 3 rail Atlas track. Indeed a lot of modellers over here do use this track. As a matter of interest these locomotives are made in limited editions and normally have to be ordered. The price is £745 which although sounds expensive the models are comparable with fine scale that sells for thousands. In my experience these locomotives made by Ace Trains of London are reliable substantially built and have run many hundreds of hours on my railway. Below is the web site address of this firm. 

http://www.acetrainslondon.com/ 

I hope this helps regards Roy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I did manage to find the site. They are beautiful models, no doubt about it.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks, I did manage to find the site. They are beautiful models, no doubt about it.


The least I can do is to show you them running. Please click on link below.

http://youtu.be/DTwWbszfvfU

Although it did not upload in HD.

Roy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the streamlined Coronations models, but the Duchess is very fine as well. I'd have a hard time picking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the streamlined Coronations models, but the Duchess is very fine as well. I'd have a hard time picking.


No you wouldn't, you would buy one (or two) of both. :laugh:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

royjames said:


> The least I can do is to show you them running. Please click on link below.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DTwWbszfvfU


Is that real thunder at 34 seconds or a sound effect on your layout?


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

eljefe said:


> Is that real thunder at 34 seconds or a sound effect on your layout?


A comment was made on a site after they viewed one of my videos
that said " I bet he can control the weather as well " 

As a laugh I used the sound effect to prove to him that I could control the weather on my railway!!

http://youtu.be/DTwWbszfvfU

Roy.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Well now I expect to see tiny, scale droplets of rain!


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

eljefe said:


> Well now I expect to see tiny, scale droplets of rain!


It could be arranged !!! :laugh:

Roy.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

London Underground.

A look at the line between Victoria and Sambridge on my Dream City Railway.

If you would like to see operations with Metro Vic locomotives which ran on the Underground up to 1960 please click on the link below.

http://youtu.be/j93vTuFSq-o

Enjoy Roy.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

*New Extension*

I have now added an extension to my railway.
This represents the West Coast mainline out of London.


Rebecca Vale Station leads to the outside.


Outside section.


Vale Junction.


The junction from the original lines.



Junction and engine shed.

If you would like to see the first trains running on this extension please click on the link

http://youtu.be/9oUCRgKQCuw

Roy.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello Roy,

Your trains and skill set continue to impress. I think your new addition looks like it fits in with your other great work.
I do wish I had your space to work with ! !


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Icolectto.
I attached a camera to the rear of the Mid/day Scot 
running over the new section of quadruple track.
Complex wiring up of the slow lines continues.

http://youtu.be/zZ2vHq8YtA0

Enjoy Roy.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Rear Camera*

Hello Roy,

Nice touch with the rear camera. It does give a view of how detailed your layout is from a different perspective. Keep up the great work !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The mind boggles at the size and scope of this layout! This is a life's work, not to mention your life savings!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Love the camera video. :smilie_daumenpos:
The part outside......do you cover that somehow when it is not in use?
It must rain there? Snow? :dunno:


Nice, very nice royjames. :thumbsup:


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
Ed The railway is not covered outside the base was constructed to withstand all weathers with a tar on felt to protect it.
The track is nickel silver and therefore does not corrode.
For those who have not seen the video link is below.

http://youtu.be/zZ2vHq8YtA0

Roy.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

*video of new extension*

As the weather has improved I have nipped round with the camera on the new extension.

https://youtu.be/MTHDsDRD4os

Enjoy.

Roy.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great video, great layout and some pretty good music as well. Thanks for the look see. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos: 

Just how many locos do you have? I can't count that high. :dunno:

Magic


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Your work continues to be very impressive. I really appreciate your camera work that allows you to share your beautiful layout with all of us on the forum.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My kids (and I !!!) could play here for hours and hours and hours!!! Excellent layout!

TJ


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vale Junction North*

Operations at Vale Junction North.
Please click on the video below. Thanks for the comments.

https://youtu.be/Ks_O1S9k5DY


Below photograph of Vale Junction engine shed.


Roy.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great looking and very smooth as is all of your layout.


----------



## mroe21877 (Sep 10, 2015)

I like that Bovril ad on the brick wall. I always wanted to try that stuff.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Roy, your layout has been and still is my favorite layout.
I love it!


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

*New Video*

Thank you Gents for your kind comments.
The latest video is a "Visit to the railway 2016"
Unfortunately I was unable to upload the link to this forum.
Anyone who would like to see it go to YouTube and type in 
Dream City Railway it runs for almost half an hour



Roy.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank You Roy!
I am checking out your new video asap!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Beautiful layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Deam City*

Roy,

Thanks again for sharing your wonderful layout. It is the best! ! !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks, Roy. Nice to see someone from the UK active here. :thumbsup:


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

I have enjoyed watching the progress of your railway over the years, Roy. I first became aware of it through postings on the AceTrains Forum, and then subscribed to your YouTube channel. I was surprised that you extended it outdoors, as that certainly brings additional challenges. In any event, it is truly a work of art. Thank you for allowing the world to see it.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

A most incredible layout! I don't think that the term "a labour of love" could adequately describe what you've done. 

Thank you for sharing. 

It took me a while to find your last video so I posted the link;


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi There,
Thank you all for the comments they are much appreciated.

Balidas, Thanks for attempting to post the link but for some reason on this Forum it is not possible.
I hope the powers that be can fix it.

Roy.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Roy, I missed this thread when it first appeared and so I just spent the last 2+ hours reading and viewing your layout. You have engineered a truly imaginative, artistic and substantial piece of work. Lots of great ideas and interesting opportunities for all of us to learn from. 

Thank you so much and I'll look forward to your future posts.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Wood, the latest arrivals on my railway.
The class 9F engines were manufactured by British Railways the last in 1960 called Evening star.







92003 in unlined black.




If you have not seen it The visit 2016.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Roy,

Once again you have provided moments of great enjoyment. You have my favorite layout. I share it with many friends and family members and they are all quite amazed. I look forward to your next edition.:appl:


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

royjames said:


> Hi Folks,
> A British Rail system covering 1500sq ft
> 30 trains automatically controlled running through 17 stations.
> If you would like to view click on links below.
> ...


Still my favorite layout!
Merry Christmas Roy!


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

Magic said:


> Great video, great layout and some pretty good music as well. Thanks for the look see. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Just how many locos do you have? I can't count that high. :dunno:
> 
> Magic


I have now collected about 200.
I will post some photographs when time permits.
The latest video showing some of these in action is below.






Roy.


----------



## royjames (Jul 16, 2011)

As requested some more photographs of my railway.

Train leaves Hannah Park for Victoria Street.



Four engine sheds on this railway this is Vale Junction South


Outside Section.


Entrance to Leesam Town tunnels.


Looking east from Richard Street station.


Looking towards Rebecca Vale station.


Express steams through Leesam Town.


Vale Junction North Shed.



Smoke box doors open on some loco's


Example of cab fittings fire illuminates.


I will post some more photographs later.

Roy.


----------

